# What are the best plants for a 10g tank?



## Colorblizzle (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm in the process of setting up my 10g it's low-tech so I will not be using CO2. Which plants will thrive the best in a 12" deep tank like this? Hoping to get a good list to choose from


----------



## junglefowl (Oct 30, 2012)

I think anubias, moss, and java ferns work well in a low tech.


----------



## Colorblizzle (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm leaning towards an Anubis but I have really bad luck with java fern. Had it 3 times killed it each time.


----------



## junglefowl (Oct 30, 2012)

With java fern...when you place it in the tank...don't move it around, just leave it...you think they're dead, but they will come back nicely


----------



## Colorblizzle (Dec 27, 2012)

They've all died. Waited months til they eventually turned brown and fell apart :/ the one that did the best actually was planted in the flourite. Your not supposed to do that but that one was the healthiest it grew good for about 2 weeks


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Have you had any luck any plants? Some anubia nana would look good in a 10g. What kind of lighting do you have in there?


----------



## Colorblizzle (Dec 27, 2012)

I had great luck with 1 plant years ago don't remember what it was called Myrio? Grew probably 3" a day and that was just a regular t8 bulb. I don't have my light yet but I'm going to be using the fugeray LED. My only other options were a 15w t8 fixture or a dual t5 putting out 34w. And I would need CO2 at that point right?


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

I've never used LED's yet but that fugeray I've seen people have. Yes with T5's that would be a lot of light. Depending on the intensity of the light you can always raise the light fixture.


----------



## Colorblizzle (Dec 27, 2012)

What about this...can I just put 1 bulb in a t5 fixture? That would be 17w and in the range I want. Don't know how many PAR they produce tho or how to find out. Mounting the lights above the tank isn't an option I'm in an apartment and they frown on holes in the ceiling lol


----------



## skindy (Jan 30, 2012)

How did you plant the java ferns? I think you might be planting it wrong since you mentioned you planted it in your substrate. The rhizomes need to be exposed for it to survive which is why you'll normally see it attached to rocks and wood. They'll die when their rhizomes are buried.

I currently just use my stock led and filter (cheap and low-tech) from my Chi and have had positive results with java ferns, moss, anubias, banana plant, wisteria, rotala (they just weren't red), anacharis, and ludwigia repens. No co2 and just Floramax as my substrate. I'm currently experimenting with rotala butterfly at the moment


----------



## Colorblizzle (Dec 27, 2012)

Sounds like quite the stock list  and yeah I know it's not supposed to be buried but I just shoved it in the sand and kinda partially buried it. I had flourite dark covered by white sand in a 29g. Then I went to my LFS and bought 20 something plants. 1 of everything pretty much and I bought flourish, excel, and liquid iron. All if this without knowing anything about plants at the time. Just browsed the aisles a few too many times.


----------



## jemminnifener (Nov 23, 2011)

Just to put in my 2 cents. I've got a 10G low light, no C02, weekly Flourish doses.

The plants I've had luck with are anubias, marimo moss balls, and water wisteria. I've had no luck with java ferns or java moss, and bolbitis heudelotii looks too much like java fern to me. 

skindy gave you a good list. I wouldn't recommend banana plants though. The cute banana-like tubers shrink as the plant uses up the nutrients in them and they like to shoot up long leaves to the surface of the water. Sounds like more maintenance than I want but it may be something you'd be interested in. 

Also, crypts and water sprite are often recommended for low light, low tech setups. No experience with these.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi Colorblizzle,

One picture = 1000 words.

10 gallon;2X10 watt screw-in CFL's; no CO2; Seachem Flourish Comprehensive & Excel


----------



## creekbottom (Apr 5, 2012)

Crypts, so many choices...


----------



## Colorblizzle (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I'm writing all these species down on a list to go thru. That tank looks great! I'm trying to stay away from screw in bulbs tho as I have a glass canopy and prefer to use those. In thinking in just gonna do a single tube T8 fixture with a Hagen 15w life-glo bulb. And the flourish...does that take the place of me adding dry ferts??


----------



## Colorblizzle (Dec 27, 2012)

And if I add a marineland accent LED to the front of the tank would that help with my carpet? In told at 12" it puts out 6w and 25 PAR. I would be using that along with the T8.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi Colorblizzle,

The 2X10 watt CFL's are certainly brighter both because they total 5 more watts and they are basically a T5 type bulb. (BTW, my tank has a glass canopy as well.) I can't grow most carpet grasses in this tank but the Helanthium tenellum (right foreground) does well with that amount of light. If you go with the T8 I would recommend adding the LED strip if it is in the 6500K spectrum you need for plant growth.


----------



## Colorblizzle (Dec 27, 2012)

http://www.fishtanksdirect.com/17InchMarinelandWhiteBlueAccentLEDLight.aspx

That's the light I'm looking at. With the cfl's that would be too bright wouldn't it? I'm not using CO2 or excel and don't plan on it...


----------



## thebuddha (Jul 16, 2012)

crypts!
a couple 9w cfls and some root tabs grew them fine for me


----------



## Colorblizzle (Dec 27, 2012)

I really want to do some sort of cryptocoryne species.


----------



## ronnie6989 (Jan 5, 2013)

I find a Coralife T-5 day light blub (6700k) would work well on your tank. Two blubs would be best. I let my fish do the fertilizing for me with regular water changes.

Ronnie


----------



## Colorblizzle (Dec 27, 2012)

2 bulbs would put me at 34w isn't that too much for a non CO2 tank? 1 bulb at 17w would be perfect I think. Those fixtures are so pricey tho lol. Right now I'm looking at spending $45 on a T8 fixture and a bulb those fixtures alone are like $90 aren't they?


----------

